# Criminal records, drug use, and physical fitness



## SirLars (26 Feb 2005)

I just finished the criminal records and drugs threads... and they were helpful, sortof.

I am 36 years old and I am currently considering applying for a position in the armed forces.  It's something I wished I'd done earlier, and had thought it was a possibility gone by... until recently.  I have been considering making another change in my career and when looking for employment opportunities, came across an ad for a computer job with the armed forces.

I don't think there is a more honourable profession, and I would love the chance to serve my country in the manner that I could best serve.  Which, for me (a computer geek) would be in the computer division.

However, in my life, I have made some decisions that aren't exactly in line with the military's.

1.  Drug Use.

I don't claim to have made "high school" mistakes, I never used drugs in high school, I was in college when I first tried drugs, (incidently, pot replaced alcohol as my 'drug of choice') and I was a "regular" pot user for years.

As I grew older, and my responsibilities built up, of course my drug use went down.  I still occasionally will enjoy a joint, or sometimes a beer... but I am not a drug "abuser" nor an addict.

As was so eloquently stated by "" in the drugs thread....



> I made it clear that there is no current use of illicit substances, nor will there be any in the future provided that I am enrolled in the CF.  She understood that EVERYONE makes poor decisions, and just wanted to make the CF policy on substance abuse clear to me.  I concurred that a career in the CF and the continued abuse of substances are mutually exclusive.  End of story.



This is understood, and accepted, but just how long should it have been since my last joint.  (Most drug testing will see it in your system for up to 30 days) although I've heard times of 6 months and 3 years tossed around in here.

I haven't found any official policies on this, and most of what I read in here is contradictory ("no acceptance for any drug use" to "just wait 6 months" and even "don't worry about it").

I'll also say that I don't count that as a "mistake". There *IS* such a thing as responsible drug use.  I know LOTS of people that will criticize pot users while puffing on a cigarette and chugging a beer, both of which are DRUGS and both of which I consider MUCH more damaging and harmful than pot.  (both to the users, and society - but that's a discussion for another topic) 

I have never felt that my drug use has been detrimental in my life.  I'm RESPONSIBLE about it.  I don't need or want lectures about it, especially from those who don't (or don't know how to) differentiate between drug use and drug abuse, so please spare me your lectures, I'd be willing to bet I've done more research and studying on the use and effects of marijuana than the entire lot of those that responded in the drugs thread, _*I merely wish to know the official policies on prior use*_.  

2.  15 years ago, because of my drug use, I was charged with criminal possession which left me with a criminal record.  I have never tried to get a pardon, because the only setbacks my record has caused me is travel to the U.S. and a pardon doesn't change that anyway.  I would just as soon NOT get a pardon, as I don't wish to make any lawyers any more money than I already have.  

According to the official website in the recruitment section, they have this to say.



> Adult Criminal Record
> The Criminal Records Act enables persons who have been convicted of a criminal offence to obtain a pardon after a minimum conviction-free period of good behaviour following completion of sentence. Applications of applicants with adult criminal convictions cannot be further processed until this period has expired; its duration is conditional upon the sentence, and ranges from six months to seven years. You may be advised to reapply after having sorted out pending legal matters



I found this to be a little vague... it starts off sounding like I NEED a pardon but comes off sounding like I only need to wait the same amount of time that is required to GET a pardon.  What's the official policy on this.  My criminal charges were Possession.

3.  Physical fitness.

I can do the situp/pushup req'mts NO PROBLEM, but again it's a little vague what the Aerobic Fitness requirements are if they don't use running (I keep seeing stuff about step tests, heart rates and blood pressure)

As I mentioned, I'm a computer geek that's been sitting on my arse in front of a number of p.c's for the last 5 years.  I'm overweight, and I don't run (but I'm pretty sure I could do 2.4 kms in 12 mins, and climbing stairs might make me "huff and puff" but I've never not been able to climb them.  

Just what do I need to be able to do, before I attempt the physical tests.  And what tests are done here in London (or nearest area).

This is a major decision and something I really want to do... I don't want to mess this up by starting off with not being accepted.

Any suggestions?

P.S.  (to the mods, I have read in most of the threads, that this has been argued to death... well, I'm new and I've read most of those threads and I've not seen ONE concrete answer on the policy... there are MANY discrepencies and contradictions)


----------



## DrSbaitso (26 Feb 2005)

To the best of my knowledge:

1) Wait six months after your last joint.

2) You need a pardon.

3) Get in decent shape. You don't need to be the basic golden boy, but you should definitely be prepared for more than just "a little" running and "a few" stairs.


----------



## SirLars (26 Feb 2005)

Thank you very much for your quick and succinct reply.

EDIT:  Apparantly, the "joint wait" is moot, because obtaining a pardon puts a 2 year delay on the application.


----------



## TheCheez (26 Feb 2005)

Talk to a recruiter anyway.


----------



## kincanucks (26 Feb 2005)

DrSbaitso said:
			
		

> To the best of my knowledge:
> 
> 1) Wait six months after your last joint.
> 
> 2) You need a pardon.




Best of your knowledge?

1. Drug use - if you want to be in the military then you stop using now and if you use again then you won't get in or you will get kicked out.

2.   Criminal record - you don't need a pardon.   And lawyers don't look after pardons you apply for it and pay a fee and wait.  In most cases (like his) having a criminal record will only delay the processing not stop it


----------



## SirLars (26 Feb 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Best of your knowledge?



This is what I meant about the information on here having discrepencies.



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> 1. Drug use - if you want to be in the military then you stop using now and if you use again then you won't get in or you will get kicked out.



As was stated, this is not a problem... I have no problem accepting that there are sacrifices one must make for certain life decisions to come to fruition...just like if you want to be an athlete, you give up McDonalds.

You wanna be a priest, you give up "the cootchie".

You wanna be a cop, or in the military, or any position in the government you give up your recreational drugs.  

Small price to pay.



			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> 2.  Criminal record - you don't need a pardon.  And lawyers don't look after pardons you apply for it and pay a fee and wait.  In most cases (like his) having a criminal record will only delay the processing not stop it



Thanks, this is the one that has been giving me the most problems.

I have been re-reading the application form and this confirms my original thought, that while a record isn't "going to help" having one is not a "deal breaker".  From the applications it seems that they are recruiting hard for these positions.

As for the fees associated with pardons, I've seen from $500 (per offence) to a $50 "pardon kit"... using a lawyer is optional, but can expediate the process. 



			
				TheCheez said:
			
		

> Talk to a recruiter anyway.



Could that hurt my application?  If "my ducks aren't all in a row" first and I talk to a recruiter, and I fail the application process... wouldn't that make my wait even longer?  I'm not 18 anymore... waiting 2 more years is NOT going to make this easier.

Thanks as well for your assistance.  I have found this board to be a most interesting resource of information.


----------



## jebo_majku (27 Feb 2005)

..


----------



## TheCheez (27 Feb 2005)

No it's not too old by any means. During my time at St Jean I saw a few older folks in every platoon. You might have a hard time with some more intense trades though.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Feb 2005)

By talking to a recruiter, he means just that. No paperwork, nothing. Simply walk ino a CFRC andask them these very questions. They'll answer everything clearly, and you dont even need to give them your name.


----------



## x-grunt (27 Feb 2005)

I read that you don't want to get a pardon if it's not necessary, fair enough. I do not know for sure if you need one to enlist in your case.   But I suggest you think about it anyway...it's always possible you may find yourself in a situation that will require one in future. 

As one example, maybe you have a kid in future and decide to volunteer at boy scouts or something. No pardon? You may not be allowed. You have to have a clear record to volunteer with kids almost everywhere these days. Also, more and more Civ jobs require a police records check now if it involves money, sensitive info or ANY involvement with kids.

It's pricey - getting my record cleared cost me 650 bucks for just a purge of my charges, no convictions so no pardon needed - but it's effortless if you have someplace like Pardons Canada do it. I decided to clear my record after I was turned down for a relatively minor part-time job. 

So a pardon is a minor hassle but worth considering.


----------



## mjr payne (1 Mar 2005)

if it i just a possesion of marijuana and nothing else i am shure u will not need a pardon but u may have to jump through alot of hoops and wait a little bit longer than usual but it should not keep u from joining


----------



## infamous_p (1 Mar 2005)

from my experience they dont care too much about marijuana period.. as long as it wasnt a HUGE serious offense.. but dont quote me..


----------



## Torlyn (1 Mar 2005)

Given that kincanucks works in/with recruiting, Lars, ignore every other post here but his.  (Especially the ones with grammar/spelling/punctuation gaffes)  He knows what he's talking about, and he's as best as you'll get "from the horse's mouth" regarding recruiting here.  Everything else people have posted here is hearsay, and should have no bearing on what you decide.  Good luck!

T


----------



## TheCheez (1 Mar 2005)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Given that kincanucks works in/with recruiting, Lars, ignore every other post here but his.   (Especially the ones with grammar/spelling/punctuation gaffes)   He knows what he's talking about, and he's as best as you'll get "from the horse's mouth" regarding recruiting here.   Everything else people have posted here is hearsay, and should have no bearing on what you decide.   Good luck!
> 
> T



If no ones opinions mattered other than the recruiter's this forum wouldnt have a purpose


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (1 Mar 2005)

TheCheez said:
			
		

> If no ones opinions mattered other than the recruiter's this forum wouldnt have a purpose



Yeah, but he's asking for facts, not something that someone pulled out of his/her a$s.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Mar 2005)

Locking this one up, hope you got what you needed Lars, good luck.


----------

